# Hit the ground running



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

First day out of a sling, seven weeks after having bicep reattached, got some free walnut. I know some are on the small side, but you gotta take the good with the bad, or at least that's what they tell me. Anyway just wanted to make some of you jealous. Ideas for the small ones would be appreciated.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

bice haul. what did u do to ur bicep to need it reattached?


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks MidGA. Free walnut is always good. I've had both done in the past year. Dr. says neglect basically not backing off when I should have causing ligament failure resulting in tendon damage. Let this be a lesson to everyone. I kept thinking it'll get better and it only got worse. That's what I get for trying to be tough. Haha


----------

